# Man! I hate it when that happens.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

You know when you’re at the range and then pull the trigger and nothing happens even though you know that a live one is in the chamber and then you look down the barrel and the hang fire goes off and shoots you in the head removing the top portion of your skull. Man! I hate it when that happens.

Any one else?


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

uh... ok you bored?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No he'll be alright we just never known how long it's going to last.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Bored? Who me? Naaaa. I'm just... ah.... Me.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

"heavy sigh"


----------



## 1st freedom (Feb 9, 2007)

been done before,,,,
but I thought I was the only one


----------



## 1st freedom (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey,, sje0123,,
Is that a picture of a UFO


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

No it's my car.

full size


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

That's got to hurt.. I'll remind myself not to let that happen...


W


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

OK, this was my intent. Kinda like, “This and That”, but you post a story and end it with, “Man! I hate it when that happens.

For example, I’ll give you another thing that happened to me.

I was squirrel hunting in the nude on October 24th which was nude squirrel hunting day in Iowa. As I sat there trying to attract the squirrels with my nuts a rabid squirrel attacked me and bit my nuts. I grabbed for the squirrel who had my nuts and slipped off the branch. As I tumbled head over heals my ding-a-ling got caught in-between two branches and I hung there for a long time until a nude deer hunter happened to hear me (Ya, nude squirrel and deer hunting just happened to fall on the same day that year). Well, he got me out of the tree but the surgeon had to amputate about five inches because my ding-a-ling was pretty mangled. This left me with only six remaining inches which I’m not real happy about. Anyway, I’m OK now and that is an old memory that sometimes haunts me because... Man! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Okay go back and take your meds. you"ll feel much better.


----------



## bpranney (Jan 26, 2007)

tnoisaw said:


> OK, this was my intent. Kinda like, "This and That", but you post a story and end it with, "Man! I hate it when that happens.
> 
> For example, I'll give you another thing that happened to me.
> 
> I was squirrel hunting in the nude on October 24th which was nude squirrel hunting day in Iowa. As I sat there trying to attract the squirrels with my nuts a rabid squirrel attacked me and bit my nuts. I grabbed for the squirrel who had my nuts and slipped off the branch. As I tumbled head over heals my ding-a-ling got caught in-between two branches and I hung there for a long time until a nude deer hunter happened to hear me (Ya, nude squirrel and deer hunting just happened to fall on the same day that year). Well, he got me out of the tree but the surgeon had to amputate about five inches because my ding-a-ling was pretty mangled. This left me with only six remaining inches which I'm not real happy about. Anyway, I'm OK now and that is an old memory that sometimes haunts me because... Man! I hate it when that happens.


Did you get the squirrel, or just the short end of the stick :mrgreen:


----------

